# Food Safety News - 06/30/2021



## daveomak.fs (Jun 30, 2021)

*Study uncovers many strains of pathogenic E. coli in German flour*
By News Desk on Jun 30, 2021 12:05 am
Researchers have found a wide distribution and high diversity of Shiga toxin-producing E. coli (STEC) in German flour. Recent outbreaks associated with contaminated flour and undercooked dough have been reported in the United States and Canada. The study on German flour revealed that it can serve as a vector for STEC strains with a high... Continue Reading


*Canada’s 5-year implementation plan for nutrition labeling for listing colors and ingredients*
By News Desk on Jun 30, 2021 12:03 am
Health Canada published amendments to nutrition labeling, a list of ingredients, and food color requirements of the “Food and Drug Regulations” in Canada Gazette Part II on Dec. 14, 2016. The key changes, being implemented on a 5-year schedule must be met this year. They relate to: new requirements regarding the legibility of ingredient lists... Continue Reading


*Government Chemist sees cases reduce because of pandemic*
By Joe Whitworth on Jun 30, 2021 12:01 am
The COVID-19 pandemic has led to a reduction in referee cases but requests have increased in complexity, according to the Government Chemist. Paul Hancock, referee analyst and head at the Office of the Government Chemist in the United Kingdom, said cases include genetically modified rice from China, antibiotics in honey and labeling of a food... Continue Reading


*Flock Party Quack Snacks recalled over Salmonella concerns*
By News Desk on Jun 29, 2021 05:38 pm
Manna Pro Products LLC of St. Louis, Missouri, is recalling Flock Party Quack Snacks poultry treats because of a potential Salmonella contamination. Salmonella can affect animals eating the product and there a risk to human health from handling contaminated products, especially if the consumer has not thoroughly washed their hands after having contact with the recalled... Continue Reading


*Merkley & Sons Packing Co. recalls ground beef over E. coli concerns*
By News Desk on Jun 29, 2021 12:19 pm
Merkley & Sons Packing Co. of Jasper, Indiana is recalling certain ground beef products because of possible E. coli contamination. The recall is the result of routine sampling of the production 60- 1 lb. packages of 80% lean fresh ground beef. Test results indicated possible E. coli contamination. Recalled products: 1 lb and 5 lb.... Continue Reading


----------

